# Want to relocate to Egypt



## abu.turaub (Aug 12, 2011)

My wife is egyptian. I'm not. I am australian. We want to move to Egypt to live. What is my situation. Can I stay in Egypt long term as my wife is a citizen?


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

there is a separate egypt expat forum.

but yes - you can stay as long as you like if you are married to a citizen.


----------

